# فقط للعرائس المتميزااااات ******



## تاج الجوري (15 مايو 2012)

قط للعرائس المتميزات واللاتي يسعين لظهور ليلة العمر بابهى الصور التي لاتنسى افخم التوزيعات واغربها فكرة استاند العروسه لتوزيعاات ارقى انواع العوده ****فخامه وبياض للوجهه **
للجادااات مراسلتي والحجز قبل الفرح باسبوعييين





وعسااااها افراحكم دائمه وايامكم عامره بعطر العود وذكر الرحمن 
وصلوا على رسول الله *اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه الكرام *


----------



## tjarksa (15 مايو 2012)

*رد: فقط للعرائس المتميزااااات *******

ماشالله الله يوفقك يارب .


----------



## تاج الجوري (31 مايو 2012)

*رد: فقط للعرائس المتميزااااات *******

للررررررررررررررفع


----------

